# [US] [H] Amiibo cards [W] Amiibo cards



## Taffy (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am looking for last several amiibo cards! Please keep the offers reasonable. I would like to avoid bent, torn, deep scratch injuries, stained, etc. cards. Mainly open to trading within U.S. right now, sorry.
Note: would like to reserve SP for other SPs for now.
**= holds more priority
Have:

024 Kyle
026 Renee - traded
0034 Kiki 
035 Deli - This Deli came with an injured left eye, please pm for photos. Still works
041 Quillson
045 Octavian - has some line marks from trade
048 Sterling
050 Punchy
056 Bangle
061 Tutu - was given to me as a surprise freebie, but not in good condition, if you still want it you can have it for free with a trade or if you don't care for condition please let me know and pm for photos. Still works
069 Bella - traded
070 Biff - traded
095 Peanut
101 K.K. SP
108 Tommy (EU)
114 Blanca SP
148 Whitney - pending
150 Coco
178 Hugh
191 Marcel - from trade has several scratches around face area
196 Freya
205 Phyllis SP
211 Grams SP
253 Genji
255 Wolfgang
264 Marshal
288 Curly
300 Chrissy
335 Dotty
380 Kevin
386 Rosie
391 Gayle - small injury on the back from trade
ISO list:

Kid Cat**
Papi*
Jack SP
Pelly SP
Lottie SP (#17)
Bunnie**
Whitney**
Diana**
Mallary *
Gwen
Rodney
Ruby*
Broccolo
Teddy*
Doc - pending
Mathilda*
Filbert*
Shari*
Cranston*
Flora*
Simon -pending
Low Priority:

Wendy
Ankha
Phil
Aurora
Nan
Ozzie - pending
Tiffany
Peewee
O'hare
Knox - pending
Gladys -pending
Blaire - pending
Tipper
Camofrog - pending
Rizzo - pending
Bones
Pashmina
Rocco


----------



## Taffy (May 9, 2020)

Boop!


----------



## Taffy (May 12, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Taffy (May 23, 2020)

boompity boomp!


----------



## Taffy (May 30, 2020)

bump bump


----------



## tlc3897 (Jun 5, 2020)

PM'D!


----------



## Taffy (Jun 17, 2020)

bump!


----------

